# Scentmatchers



## Bearcarver (Dec 6, 2019)

Hey Guys,
I just got this in an email, and thought I'd see if anyone is interested (See Blow):
About 2 years ago, I was looking for an unusual Christmas Present for Mrs Bear, and I ran into this Web Site---"Scentmatchers".
My favorite scent that she used to wear was "Here's My Heart". She wore it when we got married in 1968, until she ran out of it a few years later, and Avon discontinued it, so I couldn't get any more. This Outfit matched it for me perfectly, and she can now wear it once again.

You'll notice they're saying:
*"We are closing January 1st, 2020, Get Your Fragrance NOW"*

So if you have some old perfume or other scent that you used to like, but can't get it any more, here's one that worked Great for me:

Bear

=====================================================================================================================
Hello,

We've had a good 11 year run but I'm sad to announce that Scentmatchers is closing it's doors. We have a couple new businesses that are taking off (unrelated) so we are going to focus our attention there.

*So if you want to stock up on our favorite fragrance, now is your best chance.

Keep in mind, after we close, you will NOT BE ABLE TO ORDER FROM US AGAIN*. We suggest ordering as many bottles as you think you will need now. Just change the quantity in the cart. There's no special link or sale, you can order right from our website:

www.scentmatchers.com

Thanks again for all your business over the years, we appreciate it and we are sorry to be closing. 

Best Regards,

Adam Schultz
Co-Founder
www.scentmatchers.com


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 6, 2019)

Thanks for posting about this outfit Bear.  If you hadn't; I'd have never known that anyone offered this service.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 7, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Thanks for posting about this outfit Bear.  If you hadn't; I'd have never known that anyone offered this service.




Sure!
But like it says, they won't be doing it any more after Jan 1.
However I wouldn't doubt that some others are around.
The thing that worked great for me was for many years I wished I could get her more of that stuff. I found some 45 year old Avon bottles on Bay, but no telling what that smells like @ 45 years old. Then I ran into this web site, and I got some. If I remember right, it cost me about $75, but it was worth it.  They have a long list of Names that they had already nailed down & can make more real easy, and if it isn't on that list, they would start from scratch, using their resources to match it.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 7, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> Sure!
> But like it says, they won't be doing it any more after Jan 1.
> However I wouldn't doubt that some others are around.
> The thing that worked great for me was for many years I wished I could get her more of that stuff. I found some 45 year old Avon bottles on Bay, but no telling what that smells like @ 45 years old. Then I ran into this web site, and I got some. If I remember right, it cost me about $75, but it was worth it.  They have a long list of Names that they had already nailed down & can make more real easy, and if it isn't on that list, they would start from scratch, using their resources to match it.
> ...


Got it.  Thanks again.


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 8, 2019)

one eyed jack said:


> Got it.  Thanks again.




I'm just glad this was at least good for one person.
I figured maybe nobody would be interested, but it wasn't a lot of work to post, in case it would help anybody. I know it came in Handy for Me.

Bear


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 8, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> I'm just glad this was at least good for one person.
> I figured maybe nobody would be interested, but it wasn't a lot of work to post, in case it would help anybody. I know it came in Handy for Me.
> 
> Bear



You just never know where a seed is going to take root, huh?


----------



## Bearcarver (Dec 12, 2019)

*NOTICE!!*

Closing Date Moved up to DEC 20th.


----------



## one eyed jack (Dec 12, 2019)

Bearcarver said:


> *NOTICE!!*
> 
> Closing Date Moved up to DEC 20th.



Got it.  Thanks again Mr. Bear.


----------

